# el meu ordinador ha "pitat"



## DeBarcelona

"xiulet" sembla que sigui la traducció de "silbido". 

Així doncs, "pito" com és?

Perquè català no ho sembla gaire.


----------



## ^NiNa^

Per mi, un pito (o silbato) sempre ha sigut un xiulet.
Un silbido també és un xiulet


----------



## DeBarcelona

Bé sí, però no em referia a l'instrument sinó al soroll en sí. Se m'ha acudit perquè el meu ordinador ha "pitat" i no sé per què. Se'm fa molt estrany dir que ha xiulat.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola DeBarcelona,

Suposo que diem "pitat" perquè és la forma més curta de dir que "ha fet 'pip'" (que entenc que seria la forma correcta), i per la influència evident del castellà.

De fet, dic "diem" per dir, perquè mirant-ho bé, sempre dic "ha fet 'bip'", "ha sonat"... 

Fins aviat!!


----------



## DeBarcelona

Ah bé bé. Això de "ha fet bip" m'ha agradat. No se m'havia acudit.


----------



## chics

Bon dia,

No és una mica un mot anglès, aquest bip? ;-)

Tot i que ara ho diem sovint, però hi ha d'haver el mot català!

Abans dels milenis, quan no sabiem anglès dèiem _ha pitat_ o _ha fet pi_ (o _piii_)... potser us sembla ara infantil, però clar, és l'edat que teníem abans de conèixer _computer_, _bip_, etc. Clar que _pitar_ és un castellanime, umf!

En telèfons dèiem _to de trucada_. :-|

pito = xiulet
pitido = xiulet?

Salut a tots!!!


----------



## Samaruc

Jo faig la distinció entre "xiulet" ("pito" en castellà) i "xiulit" ("Pitido" en castellà). 

Sóc l'únic que diu "xiulit"...?

De tota manera, aplicat a ordinadors, potser em sona millor "fer un bip" o "fer pi"...


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:


> Jo faig la distinció entre "xiulet" ("pito" en castellà) i "xiulit" ("Pitido" en castellà).
> 
> Sóc l'únic que diu "xiulit"...?



Per mi sí, Samaruc! No ho havia sentit mai! 

Jo, per al soroll d'un ordinador (el meu ho fa quan fa unes dues hores que està engegat i no sé mai per què...  ), dic que "fa pip".

Per "pito" i "pitido" jo dic "xiulet" sempre (o "pito", clar...). Però ara que hi penso, és que jo en castellà faria servir "pito" sempre, també... "qué es ese pito?"


----------



## xarruc

Em sembla una mica estrany que dirieu "bip", perquè les 'b's sovint sonen molt com una 'p'. Semblaria més natural a mi si digeu pip.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !



> No és una mica un mot anglès, aquest bip? ;-)


 
No pas. És una mera onomatopèia.

El que passa és que els angloparlants són molt pràctics i enlloc de fer-se un embolic mental amb "xiulets" i "xiulits" (no: no ho havia sentit mai!)... donc si "fa bip", "it beeps" !!!



> (el meu ho fa quan fa unes dues hores que està engegat i no sé mai per què...  ),


 
Betulina, mira que no tinguis el ventilador una mica cansat, de tant treballar, i que l'ordinador tingui espai al voltant dels forats de ventilació. Alguns models avisen / rondinen / fan 'bip' / "piten" quan se sobreescalfen.

Salut !!!


----------



## betulina

xarruc said:


> Em sembla una mica estrany que dirieu "bip", perquè les 'b's sovint sonen molt com una 'p'. Semblaria més natural a mi si digeu pip.



Jo hi estic d'acord, Xarruc, a mi també em sobta. També em resulta molt més natural fer una onomatopeia amb "pip". Diria que les onomatopeies és més propi fer-les amb una oclusiva sorda... també n'hi ha de sonores (bub, bang...), però predominen de llarg les sordes... no sé...


----------



## chics

A mi també m'agrada més _pip._
Per cert, què és _bub_?


----------



## xarruc

> Jo hi estic d'acord, Xarruc, a mi també em sobta. També em resulta molt més natural fer una onomatopeia amb "pip". Diria que les onomatopeies és més propi fer-les amb una oclusiva sorda... també n'hi ha de sonores (bub, bang...), però predominen de llarg les sordes... no sé...


 
Com un _bang bang_ des de una arma de foc esdeve _pam pam._


----------



## betulina

chics said:


> Per cert, què és _bub_?



"Bub bub", fa el gos. 



			
				xarruc said:
			
		

> Com un _bang bang_ des de una arma de foc esdeve _pam pam._



Sí, amb les pistoles fem "pam pam". Jo relaciono més "bang" amb el soroll d'una campana o d'un bong (que llavors suposo que fem "bong"  ).


----------



## chics

betulina said:


> "Bub bub", fa el gos.


 
Ah, pensava que s'escrivia *bup*... i de tota manera no hi havia caigut. :-B


----------



## discostu

jo també he utilitzat/sentit 'xiulit'


----------



## blue_star

jo tb dic 'ha fet pip' em sona més natural, tot i q em sembla q 'bib' és al diccionari.
aixo sí, mai no dic 'pito' q em sona molt malament.


----------

